# Elk movements



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

bass2muskie and myself went out opening morning to our spots that we had been scouting and unfortunately no spikes or cows showed up. We were sitting some water at 2 different places. Seemed like they were getting quite a bit of pressure. My question for you guys is what is the best method for hunting spikes and cows? I have heard they are most active from 6-10am and 5-8pm. Should we be sitting in wait somewhere else? How does this rain affect their movement? What has showed the most success for hunting with rain or how about the moon? Thanks in advance for any tips or help.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Waiting off of heavily used game trails or water spots (like you are doing) will eventually pay off. Elk cover huge amounts of ground every day. I will watch elk move miles and miles in just one day. 

Rain won't have too much effect on elk until it's a downpour. Then they will usually get under some big trees till it starts to let up. Once it lets up they will start moving again. 

Don't even worry about the moon.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Waiting off of heavily used game trails or water spots (like you are doing) will eventually pay off. Elk cover huge amounts of ground every day. I will watch elk move miles and miles in just one day.
> 
> Rain won't have too much effect on elk until it's a downpour. Then they will usually get under some big trees till it starts to let up. Once it lets up they will start moving again.
> 
> Don't even worry about the moon.


Thanks bowhunt3r4l1f3. In the area we have been hunting there are quite a few cattle. Does that affect the elk?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

If it were sheep then I would say yes. Since the sheep are so dang loud I have noticed the elk will stay a little ways away from the sheep. With cattle though, the elk don't seem to mind them at all. I have tons of pictures of elk and cattle drinking from the same water holes.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Do the cattle help with covering our scent and sounds?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bass2muskie said:


> Do the cattle help with covering our scent and sounds?


Some. The best thing I have done in this situation is find some fresh cow dung, and smear it all over my pants and shirt. This does extremely well in covering my own scent. The elk can't smell me for nothing.

As for sound, I just moo once in a while.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

While I don't go out of my way to make noise, I am not nearly as concerned with sounds as I am with smell and wind. I pretty much avoid hunting during bright moon phases if possible. As far as the rain goes.... as mentioned above I will hunt through it unless it is a complete down pour and if it is I will try to be out in it before the rain stops. Elk seem to have dopler radar programmed into them. They know when it is coming and know when it will end.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Seems like they are not hitting watering holes much this year with the extra rain and the amazingly wet conditions. Don't think I've ever found so many mushrooms and still, not one of them has been the fun kind...
I've been moving a lot, not sitting on water, found lots of very fresh sign, but have heard no calling. Only thing I seem to get into is moose and deer.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

That is what we are seeing too in our area. The wetness combined with pressure. We have seen a couple bucks, but we might be trying our luck in another area as we haven't seen much deer or elk.


----------

